# Kadet kit questions



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok just came out my coma and realized that I should get a Kadet kit instead of another 22. Have a couple of questions hope they don't seem too stupid.

1 Will the kit work on a SP01.
2 Will it work on the Rami if it has been modified for the SP01
3 Best place to buy the kit inexpensively and how many mags does it come with.

Thanks


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm guessing it will work on the SP01, but I don't know about the Rami.

I had an LGS order mine from I don't know where, ended up being close to $300, with taxes. Two ten round magazines.

I fitted mine to a CZ-75B, and it is very accurate.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi gilfo:

Today I purchased:

1. CZ 75 SP01 Tactical
2. A kadet conversion kit
3. CZ 75 D PCR Compact

The guys at the gun shop where I went are really experts..Right away they told me that the conversion kit needs some minor filinig to fit on the SP01 Tactical which is the same as the SP01 (the only difference is that the tactical has a decocker instead of safety lever arm)..Any ways, it took the guy 5 minutes and the kit was fitted perfectly on the SP01...I actually tried the kit right away and wow..this thing is sweet..100 rds of 0.22 cal for $6.35 .. The kit comes with two magazines and a little carry case with a brush tool. The only thing is the 0.22 cal mag doesn't drop off when you press the mag release button, you have to pull the mag out, but that's fine with me, I mean I shoot the 0.22 cal for practice to enhance my aiming and trigger techniques, I am not in a hurry to switch mags under pressure..

I paid $589 for the SP01 Tactical, $324 for the Kadet kit and $519 for the CZ 75 compact..These guys are right on the money and very experienced..


----------



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

hey Jimmy,

I also have a sp01 tac. and am thinking of getting a kadet kit. I'm want some cheap fun and to smooth out my trigger action. Curious if you changed your mainspring. I went from the stock 20#(i believe) to a 16# spring to lighten up the pull. I've heard that .22s need a good hit and I'm not sure if a 16# is enough. I don't want to change springs everytime I use the .22. 

After about 300 rounds and about 10 times that with snap caps I'm still waiting for the trigger to smooth out. Hopefully the kadet kit will fix that problem.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Branch,

I didn't change any springs, and the kadet works just fine..The trigger on the CZ is OK as is, it just has a little creep into it but really this never bothered me..I got used to it and I am a happy camper as is..You will love the Kadet and it is so much fun to shoot and accurate too. Good Luck..


----------

